
China's Great Firewall descends on Hong Kong internet users - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/08/china-great-firewall-descends-hong-kong-internet-users
======
ilaksh
I am wondering if AWS Hong Kong will be affected. For the other China AWS
regions, I think it says you need different credentials and maybe even a
Chinese business license or something.

Actually I assume that within a few months those rules will be applied to AWS
Hong Kong also. I mean, who or what is going to stop them from doing that?

Before I would have gone along with the idea that they don't want to disrupt
too much business or something. But with this article that does not seem to be
a concern.

If they say they have to comply with these new laws, and companies do not, why
would we not expect them to force the issue (i.e. arresting people)? They seem
to be going quickly in that direction.

~~~
sterlind
I think under the security law, foreign companies who resist the demands of
the government may have their personnel arrested and their equipment seized.

I think it's curtains for cloud presence in HK. AWS would do well to ensure
the authorities can't decrypt data on the machines they might take.

------
qiqing
Excerpt: "After the new measures were announced late on Monday, Facebook,
Microsoft, WhatsApp, Google, Twitter, Telegram and others said they would not
process information requests from the government until they had reviewed the
law. TikTok, owned by the Chinese company ByteDance, said it was leaving Hong
Kong altogether."

